# "Miracle magnesium oil" --good or not?!



## Nicole_22 (Sep 25, 2010)

On sunday i started taking 5ml of this stuff with some water. Not thinking anything would happen. Monday lunch time at work i was walking back from the loo and BAM something just came over me like i was light and so calm. No brain fog whatsover...! i tried to keep myself calm becuase usually any change that happens to me, i start panicking a lot. i was very chirpy and felt really good. it could be something else affecting it or the magnesium oil, but something was def different. i slept like a log on monday night. Tuesday morning i was back to normal, anxious, tired, dp'd even worse. took more of the oil and waited.... i feel very light and calm, i just need to know if it does help with DP or does it make it worse??? I know it helps with a lot of other things though, so it prob is wise to take it. but in your opinion, would it make me feel more DP'd?

excuse my ignorance.

Ps: ive also had massive headaches, probably from my body detoxing!?!?!? not too sure


----------



## sheldon780 (Apr 17, 2013)

Magnesium is a natural sedative so it makes sense, but I think the fact that it calmed you down a little bit helped ease your mind as well, so its mostly psychological but it definatly does relax you a little. I remember taking it once and I passed out I got so sleepy!


----------

